# My father



## debrag

It has been 3 monthes since my father passed away.We were very close and taught me very well.He was a great father to my sister Julia and I.It includes being a great husband to my mother,he never laid a hand on her at all.I remeber times he took my sister and I out hunting,this was our time together.I remember the day I shot my first deer when I was 12,he saw it drop and I was near it tracking it down.Looked at me and said great job.I still have the picture with the deer I shot taken with me.Encouraged me too and he was a hard working man.He passed away from a fatal heart attack in his sleep.The night my mother called me that he was dead hit me very hard.My mother,she is doing better.I am doing better moving on,he left my sister and I money including guns.I did get a car my father and I built together,a 1969 Nova when I was 16.We started on it January of 1995 and finished it June of 1995.Did everything except the body and interior work.I know he is looking down protecting me in a good way.


----------



## 827Aug

Sorry about your loss. You are going about this the right way--remembering the good times/things.


----------



## debrag

Plus I gave him the greatest gifts,a grand son and grand daughter.He was there when they were born.He was a loving grandfather and loved my kids a lot.


----------



## rigcol

I'm sorry for your loss, brother. Your father was a great man and those memories and lessons learned are priceless.


----------



## Sandfly

Sounds like a great fellow.


----------

